# Rib Cage Pain or is it?



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi everyone! For the past couple of months I have had back pain that ranged from mild to severe. It moved around a lot and I assumed that it was just fibro. Today I went to the doctor and he is going to have me tested for kidney stones. I was surprised to find out that what I thought was rib cage pain could very well be flank pain that is associated with kidney stones. I also have a small amount of blood in my urine (not visible to me but found when my urine was tested) My question--has anyone out there experienced these symptons and if so what has been the result? Also, do any of you with an irritable bladder experience blood in the urine with the absence of an infection? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Carol:I'm having bad back pain and stomach pain right now. It's been bad for the past couple of months. I have never been tested for kidney stones. How would they test for that? I had my urine tested recently and didn't hear back from the doc, so I assume everything is okay. I also had a colonoscopy to make sure it wasn't something to do with my bowels and my next test will be a gastroscopy. I also had an abdominal ultrasound Wed. (waiting for results). I have irritable bladder but have never had blood in my urine. It's difficult to know what is causing the pain - fm or something else. I find it very frustrating. I usually go through the round of tests to find out at the end that it's the fm.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Dear weener, Hi! I assumed that the back pain that I was having was also just fibro and put off getting checked out for 2 months. I guess I should have said checked for kidney stones, my doctor is making me an appointment with a urologist and he is also sending the urine sample away for analysis. After checking into kidney stones on the net, I've found that a lot of the symptons I have could be associated with the kidney stones--low back pain, flank pain, even gastointestinal problems as well as the blood in the urine. So I suppose this is a possibility.OH well I guess I'll just have to hang in there until I get the results. I, too, just had a colonoscopy and found everything was okay. I also had a gastrosccopy a little over a year ago. Hang in there, and good luck.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Carol for your support. I hope all goes well with your tests too. Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2001)

I have Lupus, and my CONSTANT rib cage pain is from Chostochondritis. Nothing really helps, so I do my best to live with it, but it does tire me out.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I just got back from the ER with rib cage pain on the right, thought it could be my gallbladder but after an ultrasound it was negative. This just goes to show how FM can cause so much trauma in the body that we are not sure what the pain is. During the ultrasound, the technician said I had an abundance of gas. This is another one of my problems--too much gas and can't expel it. Maybe this causes rib cage pain!!!Tania


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

One thing I try and remind myself, is that whilst Fibromyalgia and CFS can cause body-wide pain, and a host of other symptoms, I shouldn't put every new symptom or pain down to the CFS. It is tempting to do so, but that could mask what the real cause of the problem is. Some people might be concerned that they would then come across as a 'worrier' or would be bothering their doctors unecessarily. If your doctor knows you and your condition well, I don't think think it would be a problem. My GP says anything new (including new sites of pain, even though chronic pain is the norm), that lasts more than a few days, I should alet her too. The throat infections, temperatures, sickness etc that only lasts 3 or 4 days I don't usually bother to tell her about. If I did, I'd be on the phone practically everyday.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Tania,SAME THING HERE! Twice I have gone to the doctor with rib cage pain, but a negative ultrasound. And yes, tons of gas. Whatever!







Doctors!! argh.What did they tell you? Costochondritis?


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Jen,The doctor said nothing! I pretty much told him that I was going to take Phazyme for the gas and Bentyl for the IBS. I know I have costal chondritis along with my FM. I have been using the heating pad on my rib cage (both sides) Hopefully it will go away soon.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

HI All! I haven't posted for a while, but quite a lot has happened since I did. I had my ultrasound and they found that my urether from my right kidney was inflamed, they thought due to some type of blockage. I then had an IVP done, and they found that the blockage is located just below my right kidney in the wider part of the urether that joins with the kidney. At this point in time they do not know what is causing the blockage (oh yeah!) I am waiting for an appo8intment for a renal scan but I have to wait until Dec. 19, as they class this as a non-emergency. So if I don't go crazy wondering about the possibilities before then, I guess I'll find out. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers as I need all the help I can get.


----------

